# Yin Yang Machine, Univibe in a Wah shell.



## cooder (Apr 18, 2022)

Univibe in a wah shell enclosure, built with Madbean Harbinger 2 board, highly recommended build to do, such fun to adjust speed while playing, addictive actually.
I posted a lengthy pic heavy build log about this on 'the other forum' if you wanna have a look, some of you might have seen it already:
https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=33713.msg324034#new

Since I had the 'cold' look of brushed aluminum enclosure and acrylic I wanted something to balance it out.
Yin Yang, light and dark. That's what the Univibe bulb does, light and dark to create magic.
So the next materials to finish the exterior would be from the opposite end of 'feel':
leather for the treadle, wood, bone and paua (NZ native abalone) shell for the Yin Yang logo plate.

I called it the "Yin Yang Machine":

























































Guts from build progressing:
















I might still after exploring it as is tweak some resistor values (the speed range) and the gain and bias trimmers, for now my better half keeps asking me "What's that suspicious big grin on your face about then...?!".


----------



## dawson (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, I don't think I've ever seen anything better than that!


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

Sleek, sexy, and genius all rolled into one!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 18, 2022)

This thing is absolute perfection @cooder
There also not a single thing to be improved here.

I think your wiring has made me pregnant.

Also @Big Monk is going to be jealous!


----------



## peccary (Apr 18, 2022)

You do some really cool stuff, dude. This is super rad.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 18, 2022)

cooder said:


> Univibe in a wah shell enclosure, built with Madbean Harbinger 2 board, highly recommended build to do, such fun to adjust speed while playing, addictive actually.
> I posted a lengthy pic heavy build log about this on 'the other forum' if you wanna have a look, some of you might have seen it already:
> https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=33713.msg324034#new
> 
> ...






Goddamn Beaufiful. Nothing else to say!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 18, 2022)

🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Diynot (Apr 18, 2022)

That’s fucking breathtaking! What is the sweep like for the speed? I love the idea and ended up buying a fulltone MDV3, but found that the greatest speed change was all in the last few cm of toe down. Ended up selling it


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 18, 2022)

Dudeeeee this is awesome


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## giovanni (Apr 18, 2022)

That’s fantastic. I think you brought back balance to the universe with that one.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 18, 2022)

I also own an MDV3 and I really like it. Honestly I don’t use the expression pedal much, same reason I never got a wah wah.


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 18, 2022)

You get the



 Amazing build!  I really want to hear this!


----------



## szukalski (Apr 19, 2022)

Awesome! I hope you had paua fritters to go with it!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 19, 2022)

I can't stress enough how much I L❤️ve this build!😻


So well thought out, every detail. Love the brushed alloy with the orangey suede, the wood, the yin-yang of it all.

Others have already posted memes and accolades and put it better than I could have ...


----------



## cooder (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words guys, coming from you all who put out amazing builds here all over the place, quite humbling and much appreciated!
Cheers!


----------



## Tiwar (Apr 20, 2022)

Very nice work!


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 20, 2022)

Very impressive design. I love how you played with all these different material. You though of every details. The assembly is probably the cleanest I have ever seen. Raise de bar they say!


----------



## daeg (Apr 20, 2022)

I haven't been this impressed by a build since... ever.


----------



## Barry (Dec 17, 2022)

That is the mutt's nuts for sho!


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Makes you wonder why the Univibe makes you buy an aux pedal to change to speed on the fly.  OH because it costs more, right.... ;-)


----------

